# Banff National Park Help



## Q4kntmare (Jul 17, 2017)

My wife and I are heading to Banff National park and wanted some suggestions on great places to get some good photography, any excursions people recommend, or anything else. We were planning to spend a day in Jasper as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 17, 2017)

Q4kntmare said:


> My wife and I are heading to Banff National park and wanted some suggestions on great places to get some good photography, any excursions people recommend, or anything else. We were planning to spend a day in Jasper as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Head up to Maligne Lake and see how far you can get up the trail to Mt. Revelstoke.

Joe


----------



## kap55 (Jul 17, 2017)

Lots of info here:
BanffandBeyond
If you are driving from Banff to Jasper then the Icefields Parkway is spectacular for scenery and (usually) for wildlife.  Even better if you drive in both directions.

Also there is pdf ebook for sale - "A Quick Guide to the Best Places to Photograph in Banff National Park".  Only 2.99 and worth much more.
The Canadian Nature Photographer - Photography and Photoshop E-Books for Sale


----------



## Q4kntmare (Jul 18, 2017)

kap55 said:


> Lots of info here:
> BanffandBeyond
> If you are driving from Banff to Jasper then the Icefields Parkway is spectacular for scenery and (usually) for wildlife.  Even better if you drive in both directions.
> 
> ...



We are trying to decide if it is worth spending the time driving to Jasper or not. We essentially have 3.5 days in Banff right now.


----------



## kap55 (Jul 18, 2017)

IMO the drive is one of the highlights of a trip to that area.  You could drive from Banff to Jasper and return in one (long) day.  If doing this I probably would turn around short of Jasper - around Athabasca Falls.

Or you could plan to spend a night in Jasper and drive back the next day.  If that's the case you would be able to go to Maligne Canyon/Falls the first day.

These are all from the Icefield Parkway a couple of months ago


----------



## Q4kntmare (Jul 18, 2017)

kap55 said:


> IMO the drive is one of the highlights of a trip to that area.  You could drive from Banff to Jasper and return in one (long) day.  If doing this I probably would turn around short of Jasper - around Athabasca Falls.
> 
> Or you could plan to spend a night in Jasper and drive back the next day.  If that's the case you would be able to go to Maligne Canyon/Falls the first day.
> 
> These are all from the Icefield Parkway a couple of months ago



Gorgeous pictures. I am all for going there, althought my wife doesn't want to spend the entire trip watching me take pictures. Did you do any excursions?


----------



## kap55 (Jul 18, 2017)

We spent a night in Lake Louise, drove the IP to Jasper and went to Maligne Canyon and then on to Maligne Lake.  The Canyon was great but the lake is another 10km or so and a recent fire has made the drive a little boring.   If I went again I would only make the extra drive to the lake if I had reason to believe it was "photo worthy" (but I would definitely return to Maligne Canyon/Falls).  Spent night in Jasper before heading south on the IP ending up in Emerald Lake for a night (great location).  Lots of stops along the IP for mountain/river shots and wildlife (bear, goat, sheep, caribou, elk).  Sunwapta Falls/Columbia Icefields are well worth seeing.  I did stop to take a lot of photos, but there was always something for my wife to see, so that wasn't a problem.  If you are staying in Banff I'm sure you could drive it both directions in one day.


----------

